# Gas Range Installation



## asteiger (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I am looking for some help in hooking up a new gas range. The manual is pretty confusing so maybe someone with more experience can shed some light. The old stove was just a flex tube on the gas line leading to a pipe of the same size on the stove.

This one seems to have two pipes, though one is capped and the other has some kind of small adapter on it. The adapter that is on there looks like the thing in the manual that it says is not even included with the range and insinuates that a connector of that type maybe shouldn't be used.

Can I just remove that thing the screw on a flex hose? The only issue there is that it looks like that gas line is a larger pipe than the one leading into the stove.

I've attached some pictures for reference:

Manual:









Connector 1:









Connector 2:









Gas line:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not confusing at all for what the manual states. Since you have stated that you are confused, contact a Plumber certified in gas appliance work, to hook the stove up to the gas line.


----------



## asteiger (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I guess I'll just wing it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I am also a little confused. Did this stove come out of the box, there is no reason for that 1 connector to be on there.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

just reading the instructions now. What kind of stove is this? where are you located?


----------



## asteiger (May 7, 2015)

Hi hardwareman,

Thanks for your reply. I'm in the US (Pennsylvania) and the stove is made by Cosmo, which is based in California:

http://www.cosmokitchenproducts.com..."-italian-gas-range-with-5-burners-(cos-965ag)

The range is a "European" style (I needed a 36" range, and this was the seemed like the nicest I could find without paying the equivalent of a down payment on a house). The oven temperature gauge is even in celcius.

The range came new in box, and the connector was on there when I opened it. It is marked with the engraving 1/2. As you can see, the brass elbow it is connected to is a male fitting.

I picked up 1/2" -> 5/8" female gas fitting, which will be attached to the elbow with thread sealant, and a 3/4" -> 5/8" female gas fitting will be attached to the gas feed pipe with thread sealant. Then I can use a 5/8" gas connector hose to connect those two.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

You need to remove that fitting on the stove (silver one ) and see if the brass colored part is a flare fitting or not (looks like it might be. Then you need to purchase a new flex connector line with a flare fitting for the 1/2" gas line. The flex line usually comes with one for each end. Winging it with a gas assembly is not the preferred method here as lives will be in danger if the connections are not done right. I am suspecting that barbed fitting on the stove is either a test piece or is for a European style of connection. Neither of which are approved for use here in the states.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Just had a house blow up around here a few weeks ago because of a shoddily hooked up gas range. I'm guessing a similarly flippant "wing it" customer.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I am going to strongly suggest that you hire a professional to do this install because of the type of fittings that are on the stove. I would say remove the elbow and the the stainless fitting but from the pictures I can only guess what type of fittings are needed and the other pipe being capped, I do not wish to give bad advice. 
If you proceed with the install yourself make sure you buy some liquid leak detector to check all your connections. Good luck.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hardwareman said:


> I am also a little confused. Did this stove come out of the box, there is no reason for that 1 connector to be on there.


That fitting is for high pressure LPG. http://www.downwindmarine.com/High-Pressure-Hose-Fitting-Brass-Female-Pipe-Rigid-p-91000678.html


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> That fitting is for high pressure LPG. http://www.downwindmarine.com/High-Pressure-Hose-Fitting-Brass-Female-Pipe-Rigid-p-91000678.html


its not something US manufacturers put on their ranges, thus the confusion. Also it is a natural gas range not LP


----------



## asteiger (May 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I do appreciate the helpful feedback, even those telling me that given the situation it could be best to hire someone. I do understand the seriousness of working with these connections and am trying to be cautious. The "wing it" response was sarcastic in reply the rather arrogant response I received.

The plumbers I called won't perform the work and the appliance shop near me only does installations on things they sell.

I removed the quick fitting. The elbow has a standard looking 1/2 thread, not a flare. A 1/2 flex hose won't even fit on there. The connectors I got seem to fit everything nicely and I am ready to properly secure the non-flare fittings with sealant. And I am certain to check to leaks with a detection solution and monitoring for odors.

The only off thing that seems left is the manual says to use the supplied gasket. The quick fitting had a rubber washer in it, and there was also a fiber gasket in LP conversion kit bag.

From everything I've read and watched on tutorials, there has never been a gasket mentioned when working with gas fittings.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hardwareman said:


> its not something US manufacturers put on their ranges, thus the confusion. Also it is a natural gas range not LP


We all know that. The fact that it came out of Europe, is what that fitting is on there.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Asteger.... Considering the confusion here... You are aware that LP and gas use dfferent orafices etc and *you are certain that the stove is equiped for NG.????*

So, anyone know what the plugged line is for????

Good luck


----------



## asteiger (May 7, 2015)

mtn remodel, I am aware of that. The manual states it comes configured for use with natural gas, and the unit has the large natural gas sticker on the back. In a separate box there were a number of tiny fittings and a sticker just like the NG one for LP that can be used to replace it on conversion. But I guess who knows, right? Given how the manual also states it doesn't have a connector that it clearly does.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't want to "little old lady" the issue... BUT it is gas involved here..

Considering the questions involved with the connections (and realizing that i6t is stickered correctly, BUT could you asertain that this was original packaging (were the parts bags sealed... was the carton hog clipped etc).

Almost sounds that maybe someone returned it after altering it.... and you can't be sure the retailer ever checked it out..... Happens....

Bottom line... be safe with it... it is gas


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds like you have it pretty well figured out. As you have discovered, the elbow is a standard pipe thread not a flare thread and the flex line will not thread properly onto it. This is by design so it can not be connected improperly. Once you get the proper flare connector to fit onto the elbow, Teflon tape it with Gas approved Teflon tape sealant and tighten the connector onto it. Be sure to wrap the tape onto the threads in the direction the fitting threads on and do not overlap into the open section of the elbow as small pieces of the tape can come off and get into the gas valve. Do the same with the supply pipe and tighten the supply tube onto the fittings. You do not need to use tape on the flare connectors.


----------



## angela8915 (May 24, 2015)

Hi!
I also encountered a similar situation, and I want the best solution
Thank


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

angela8915 said:


> Hi!
> I also encountered a similar situation, and I want the best solution
> Thank


If it is a similar situation, read back thru the directions given to the OP and do it that way. Other than that we can't really help as we don't have a clue as to what you are doing.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Do not apply anything to the flare of a flare fitting to make it seal. It seems as if through mis-information something to seal must be applied to everything. 

If you must apply something to make you happy apply a few drops of lubricating oil to the poor ole dry flare fitting threads. 3-in one, singer sewing machine oil, or a couple of drops from your car dipstick, it doesn't matter.


----------

